# Updating Portage Cache. Hänger sig!.

## jens.l

När jag ska köra en emerge --sync så funkar det tills den ska göra Updating Portage Cache. Där hänger den sig på olika procental men just denna gång så hänger den sig på 52%. Vad är fel?!.

Nu kommer jag inte ihåg vilken version på gentoo disten jag har men den är nog rätt gammal. Kan det vara därför den hänger sig?

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 SMP Wed Mar 15 05:52:03 UTC 2006

mvh, Jens

----------

## kallamej

Om du har portage-2.0.5x så tar cacheuppdateringen mycket lång tid. Uppdatera till 2.1.x om du inte har gjort det. Har du gjort det skall det inte ta så lång tid.

----------

## jens.l

Tackar det hjälpte faktiskt. Iaf for now   :Laughing: 

----------

